
Facebook and Twitter say 100s of users gave improper access to personal data - RobertSmith
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/25/facebook-and-twitter-says-users-gave-improper-access-to-personal-data.html
======
adg29
This headline strikes me as a shift burdening users themselves with finding
bad actors. Even the statement from e.g. Twitter, make it seems so:

"We think it’s important for people to be aware that this exists out there and
that they review the apps that they use to connect to their accounts,” said
Lindsay McCallum, a Twitter spokeswoman."

But I would argue that users who fall for these nefarious services should not
be the lookout. Instead the trust should be placed on teams at Facebook and
Twitter that vet the bad actors, e.g. oneAudience.

I understand vulnerabilities abound and moderation is hard, and educating
users is important. I'm just irked a bit that the accountability is shifted
here.

